# Back-up Point Gurad



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Who is gonna fill this role? I dont think it good to have Ewing and Chalmers as the back-ups there basically two's. Plus with Shaun's durability problems they need a good back-up. Shaun isnt ready to play 40 minutes a game yet.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

I think that the backup guard is Daniel Ewing for insurance though. I think they'll sign a backup guard of a Dan Dickau & Earl Watson; then probably release Chalmers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Id like to see jaric come back to be the all everything backup. Going into the regular season with chalmers and ewing as your only PG backups is disaster. Of course brunson would be fine since he has experience, but he might be too expensive for the clippers


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

I think Flip Murray could play PG i think the clips can get him for cheap


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Flip Murray would be a good pick-up to provide scoring off the bench. but they still need a real point gurad as a back-up, preferably someone who can distribute and play tough defense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree the Clippers need a backup point guard. I think someone in the Magic board mentioned a sign and trade that the Clippers give up Jaric for 2 decent players 1 being a backup. If the Clippers can't sign one and don't want Jaric they can try to package him off for a few backups.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

DatSupadoopaballer said:


> I think Flip Murray could play PG i think the clips can get him for cheap


you don't want that guy playing point, believe me. He has no ball handling skills, he's a turnover king. From the minimal amount of games I saw him play in, he can shoot, but he can't be a PG


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Murrary would need some work to be a PG but I would also call Duhon to talk.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

try to get Leandro Barbosa for our backup


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Livingston shouldn't need to play 40 minutes a game. 36 minutes should be fine. Steve Blake is wondering out there, as is Jason Hart. Why the hell did they draft Daniel Ewing, when Peep Roberson was available? What the hell are they doing?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Isnt Jason Hart under contract with the Bobcats? Flip can handle the ball very good from what I saw of him at the rookie vs sophmore game. He just think score first.


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

I think Watson would be a nice pick; he has some skills and he may want to come back to where he played college ball. 

The Marko equation is interesting too. I bet we could get a back-up through the sign and trade route. If we trade with Orlando, as was mentioned earlier, I would love to get Jamir Nelson. He is young, but I really think he could be good.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Roberson sucks.

I think we need to bring Jaric back. I think most people forget just how good he is, because they are down on him for his injury problems. He is a very good defender, can knock down the 3, and create off the dribble. 

I want to see Shaun starting, with Marko backing up. Ewing as the #3 point, and Chalmers on IR.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

RD said:


> Roberson sucks.
> 
> I think we need to bring Jaric back. I think most people forget just how good he is, because they are down on him for his injury problems. He is a very good defender, can knock down the 3, and create off the dribble.
> 
> I want to see Shaun starting, with Marko backing up. Ewing as the #3 point, and Chalmers on IR.



I like Jaric too but what happens if he gets a fat contract, then what?


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Poof, he's gone.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Jaric is going to not want the Clippers to match the offer sheet like almost everybody else & than he's gone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There is no longer the IR. There's the 14 man roster and that's it.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

The new rosters are 14 +1 instead of 12 + 3.

If Jaric gets a big deal, then we look elsewhere. There are other options. Knight, Watson off thet op of my head wouldnt be bad backup options. I like Jarics versatility and the fact that he already knows our players which makes him the first option, but if that doesn't work out, its not the end of the world.


----------



## clipperfan42 (Jul 4, 2005)

F all the BS! Resign Ricky-B!!!!


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

livingston should be back up,he is still young ,weak and he has to learn many things.
i'd like to see marco again,or maybe antonio daniels


----------



## OPMSm0k3r (May 25, 2005)

I think we should be glad that we at least have a starting PG we like. Backup PG's are easier to come by...so I think we have the first problem solved. Let's see what Sterling does...*sigh*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RD said:


> The new rosters are 14 +1 instead of 12 + 3.


I'm telling you, it's not 14 plus one. It's 14 flat. Teams never had to carry more than 12 players if they didn't want to, so the league could have been 420 even. Now it's basically 14 even, with no IR list. There is no +1. The players were better off with the old plan in regards to roster spots. Although some teams could have carried only 12 spots, they rarely didn't carry 15 players. The IR list has been replaced with active/inactive.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

But there now is the addition of the D-leauge.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

One guy I would like the Clippers to look at to fill Brunson's role would be Tyus Edney. Who has been in the league and can maybe help Shaun some. Plus he is very quick and could be a good energy point guard.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Where is he right now? FA? Summer league? NBDL?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is on the Nuggets summer league team and in his firist game had 13 points on 6-6 shooting.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

clipperfan42 said:


> F all the BS! Resign Ricky-B!!!!


 Word. I want Brunson back.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> Word. I want Brunson back.



I liked Brunson but I guess Dunleavy does not want him back. Dunleavy's logic behind this was probably that he wants a quicker PG.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Antohy Johnson might be availabe since the Pacers signed Jasekevios maybe they can work some kind of trade for future picks and cash to get him.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Roberson Does Suck! No Need To Panic For A Backup Pg. There Are Still Plenty Out There. Are U Kidding About Tyus Edney? I Guess If We Brought Back Darrick Martin Last Year, It Could Happen. Why Dont We Bring Back Pooh While We Are At It Or Even Beg Norm Nixon To Come Out Of The Radio Booth To Be Our Backup Pg. If Jaric Gets A Big Contract, Then We Need To Do A Sign And Trade.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Edney is playing well in the summer league and everyone thought no way in hell Brunson would even make the team. Edney is a great change of pace guard.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Edney Is A Big Reach. I Think We Can Do Better Than That. He Has Never Been Anything In The Nba. The Only Claim To Fame Edney Has Is His Last Second Shot Against Missouri In The Tourney. Other Than That, I Would Forget About Him. Everyone Else Has


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He had some nice years before the Lock-out, he would be a reach for a thrid string point guard  , he would be alot better than Chalmers.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Being Better Than Chalmers Is Not Saying Much. I Can Shoot The 3 Better Than Chalmers.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Well Chalmers is on the team as of now and ws a high second round pick. So Chalmers might suck but Edney would be a lot better than Chalmer because of his decision making and abilty to push the ball and pressure the ball. That is a great type of third string point guard(Earl Boykins)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

CHATMAN, MIRE DEJUAN should be our back up point, just 27 year old, two time champ with Latvia, slam dunk champ in 2003. all-star participant in 2003 over there in Europe played at University Texas Pan American from 2000-2002, and is doing extremelly well over there leading the league with 6.21 assists per game (since dimes are added differently, he may get more over here) 
Stat line:
16.3 Points, 6.21 Assists, 4.4 Rebounds, 1.4 steals, 81% from line, 50% from field, 31.7% behind arc


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

3rd string pg? what about a backup pg? we need to pick up a veteran pg to back up livingston. i say no to edney


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Clippers have to have a good 3rd string point guard after what happen last year with injuries. I think they will have Jaric as the back-up point or maybe trade for one. I wish they would have gotten Jason Hart.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

speedy claxton! he's a change of pace guy, quicker than practically every other player in the league. we could trade wilcox to new orleans for him since they're having a fire sale pretty much.

we could let him and jaric play for the backup spot, though jaric would probably end up getting big minutes backing up maggette and mobley.

it'd be great, we'd have the pure passer (livingston), the quick & small guy (claxton), and the scrappy defender/scorer (jaric) as our PGs. livingston would probably start, but we could exploit matchup advantages over just about any team.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I think we should make a run for Dan Dickau. I like Duhon much but I'm sure that Bulls will match any offer he gets.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

duhon would be a great pickup but i think is close to resigning with the bulls


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ok ok ok u guys forgot about one name *TYRONE LUE*


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Lue Is Ok. He Wouldnt Be My First Choice. I Heard He Might Be Heading Back To The Fakers


----------



## mustang6944 (Aug 2, 2005)

Jay Williams is a damn good option. Unlike some of the others listed above, he was a starter before the accident. He may not be lightning fast, but there were reports that he was as quick as Paul and Felton and that he can dunk once again.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

With the new deal that miami just pulled off, i dont think that they will want (or can) spend much money for damon jones...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yuta Tabuse . . . . try him out .. he'll be better then Chalmers


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Yuta Tabuse


We should have gotten him last year. The publicity and marketing dollars we could have raked in over having the first Japanese player in the NBA would have been huge.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Is He Free Agent? I Never Saw Him Play Last Year Before He Was Cut By Phx. Didnt He Only Play In A Few Games Sparingly? Is He Better Than Ewing? Ewing Didnt Play Too Bad In The Summer League. Everyone Was Bashing Him. He Will Be A Soild Defensive Contributor


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yuta's a FA . . he's not signed by any international team , , i havent really seen him play


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Never Seen Him Play But Since No One Picked Him Up Last Year After His Brief Appearance With The Suns, He Probably Isnt That Good. Sounds Like A Reach


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

1.8 points, 1 rebound, .8 assists in 4.3 minutes ... we should give him a 10 day contract at least . .he's better then chalmers and can be like Earl Boykins


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Send Him To The Nbdl With Chalmers


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Id get him for the money, not for what he can bring to the team. Hes not worst than chalmers, and here in the biggest japanese community outside of japan, hes bound to sell tons of jersyes, tons of press credentials, and will make thousands of japanese in japan clipper fans. This guy is HUGE over there. Its not quite ichiro mania when he came, but in the japanese basketball world, he is worshiped. If we give him a 2 year contract of like 1 million dollars, we would recoup that amount in publicity by itself in the first year alone.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Just Like Nomo Mania At Dodger Stadium. I Guess I Can See Your Point. Does That Mean They Are Gonna Put A Yoshinoya In Staples Like They Did At Dodger Stadium. I Would Only Sign That Guy If We Cant Get Any Other Backcourt Help


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Doesnt Sterling Have Enough Money Already?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Doesnt Sterling Have Enough Money Already?


someone should mention it to sterling. he might be willing to open up the pocket book just like he did this year, if he's selling jersey's like mad.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

got to give sterling some credit though. he is a hell of a businessman


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> got to give sterling some credit though. he is a hell of a businessman



if calling owning a team without putting any money into it(compared to other nba teams) and the only reason why it is still there is a faithful fanbase....then yes he is a smart business man

i'd rather have a steinbrenner(yankees of mlb) than a sterling


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

forgot to mention not to give baylor the boot


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> if calling owning a team without putting any money into it(compared to other nba teams) and the only reason why it is still there is a faithful fanbase....then yes he is a smart business man
> 
> i'd rather have a steinbrenner(yankees of mlb) than a sterling


He has always been very stringent with his money, but he has proven over the past few years he isn't scared to offer large sums of money to players, we just never signed anyone till this year.

He would be very wealthy without the Clippers, but the man knows how to maximize profits and the Clippers year in, year out, have been one of the top teams in return on investment. Of course that has nothing to do with winning basketball games, but things are on the up and up for the ClipShow.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

im not talking about just the CLIPS. he basically built beverly hills. you cant compare steinbrenner and sterling. 2 totally different situations. sterling makes money with the clips, how many other franchise owners make money with their teams? not very many


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

i do agree that baylor should be gone but its not gonna happen. stop hatin CLIPPERSRULELA and be happy that the CAT and Rebraca are signed and Jaric should be next in line.

PLAYOFFS OR BUST!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> stop hatin CLIPPERSRULELA and be happy that the CAT and Rebraca are signed


you are right of course its just impatience 

its like whenever i hear the word sterling i think of me standing in front of sterling and saying," SHOW ME THE MONEY!"


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Its Understandable. Keep Ur Head Up. Its Time To Take Over The Staples Center And The City Of La. At Least We Are Making Bigger Moves Than Our Cross Town Rival. It Could Be A Lot Worse, Look At Their Offseason So Far. Kwame For Butler And Atkins? Ouch

Playoffs Baby!


----------

